
Startup School Afterparty hosted by AirBnB - csmajorfive
http://blog.airbnb.com/airbnb-y-combinator-present-a-party-of-epic-p
======
bkudria
What's the schedule for Startup School this year? Should I get a 7:30 shuttle
ticket or an 8:30 shuttle ticket? Can I exchange them?

Help!

~~~
jasonjei
Along the same lines, how long should we plan to be there?

~~~
polymath21
Also, if you have a +1 are you not allowed to use the shuttle?

~~~
airbnbdotcom
Unfortunately space is limited, so the shuttle is reserved for badged members
only. However, we will be doing a pick up at CalTrain at 9pm for all.

